# How to connect samsung lcd series 3 tv with Philips SP100 home theatre system



## versa005 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, 

I have to connect my Samsung series 3 lcd tv to the Philips home theatre system. In the rear side of the tv I have a single AUDIO OUT jack (regular 5 mm) and in my home theatre I have different components like TV (one white and red pin available), AUX (one white and red pin available), CD/DVD(6 pins available). 

When i connected the cable from LCD tv to TV component, I couldnt hear any sound and same is the case with AUX component. However, if i connect to CD/DVD component i could hear sound from my home theatre. The problem here is I could connect to only 2 pins (out of 6 pins) in CD/DVD component of my home theatre. Because of this, I could hear sound only from 2 Speakers instead of all the 5 speakers

I dont know why both TV and AUX component in my home theatre is not working. COuld some one assist me on what to do for this.

regards
Regupathy M


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Please post the model number of both the audio system and the tv.


----------



## versa005 (Nov 6, 2011)

Home theatre : Philips 5.1 SP100
Samsung TV : 19" Series 3

thanks for your reply.. eagerly waiting for your input


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I cannot find anything on the Philips SP100 but the user manual for the tv shows that the only audio out is an optical audio out. If the SP100 does not have an optical audio in port, you won't be able to use it for audio.


----------



## AudioEnthu (Aug 8, 2016)

OK. So if you just want all your 5 speakers in the SP 100 to give audio, you just need to run a cable from the headphone jack on the TV to the TV In jacks of your SP 100. The cable I'm talking about is a 3.5 mm connector at one end (which goes into your TV's headphone jack) and RCA connectors at the other end (which go into your SP 100). Now, press the Input button on your home theatre until you get the AUX symbol on the display. You should be able to hear the sound from all your speakers now. But remember you are only hearing a 2.1 channel sound, which is basically repeated across all 5 speakers. Mind you, this itself is a great configuration and provides great sound.

If you want to experience 5.1 surround sound with your SP 100, you need to have an audio source that can provide the 5.1 sound. Your TV can't provide 5.1 sound. Even if it does, there is no HDMI jack in the SP 100 to accept that sound. Here's what you need:

1. Connect your laptop to your TV using a HDMI cable.
2. Get yourself a USB sound card. My best bet is the Asus Xonar U7.
3. Connect the USB sound card to the laptop and configure it. From the USB sound card, connect a cable (digital / direct to front, rear, centre input sockets) to your Sp 100 home theatre.

This is the configuration I have at home and it works perfectly.


----------

